# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Cần mua gấp micro SD 4GB giá rẻ!

## dongoclinh

các bạn ơi, mình cần mua gấp micro sd 4gb cho em e71 nhưng mà không biết mua ở đâu giá rẻ (vì dạo này đang cháy túi quá:">) mà vẫn đảm bảo chất lượng:">. mình tìm đc 1 web: chietkhau.com thấy đồ trên đấy có vẻ rẻ hơn ở ngoài, nhưng mà không biết là chất lượng đảm bảo k:-ss. mua hàng trên mạng cũng rén lắm:">. có bác nào mua chưa tư vấn giúp mình với:x. cảm ơn nhiệt liệt>[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]<

----------


## truong coi

*website chuyên bán thẻ nhớ*

bạn vào thenho.vn check hàng nhé :x

----------


## tenten

à cái trang chietkhau.com, tình cờ hôm trước mình cũng táy máy mua thử, nhưng mà mua thức ăn chứ thẻ nhớ thì tôi chịu, chỉ có vấn đề là đưa hàng khá lâu :emlaugh:, còn lại thì cũng chưa thấy có vấn đề gì :emlaugh:

----------


## huynhthanhchau

uh mình vừa xem qua cái thenho.vn rồi. microsd 4gb có 2 cái này:
http://thenho.vn/?act=productdetail&pid=8&cid=38&id=318 - 170
http://thenho.vn/?act=productdetail&pid=8&cid=38&id=322 - 250
trong khi mình google ra cái này 

http://chietkhau.com/micro-sd-4g.html có 150 thôi mà lại còn được giao hàng miễn phí nữa :x. cơ mà chả biết chất lượng thế nào nhỉ ~:>.

----------


## leanhseomxh

*thenho.vn là số 1*

tiền nào của nấy cả thôi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) hàng bên web mình nguồn gốc đảm bảo xuất xứ rõ ràng bảo hành chất lượng, hơi đắt tí nhưng mà là đắt xắt ra miếng :x

----------


## totinhte

bạn cplortkl quảng cáo cho link thenho.vn à :whistling:? bây giờ chả biết chỗ nào đảm bảo đâu, mua ở đâu thì cũng gọi hỏi xuất xứ nhập hàng từ đâu các thứ cho nó an tâm bạn ạ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

